# Hunting club looking for member(s)



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Crenshaw county (ALABAMA) club is looking for one/two members to join! 1100 acres with three excisting members as of now, will not have more than five total! Management program for seven years. Dues are $1500/year that are due in June. Dues doesn't include seed,fert.,nitrate,feed,and any materials for shooting houses or what not. 15 greenfields, stands, shooting houses( in the process of converting all greenfield stands into shooting houses), two duck ponds, fresh clearcuts and 2-3yr. clearcuts, hardwoods, planted pines! Camper spot available ($200/yr.). This is more like a good group of guys that love to hunt, drink, eat, and have a great deer season! If interested email me for more info. [email protected] MUST ATTEND ALL WORK DAYS!


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

I figured theres got to be someone in Florida that needs somewhere to hunt, come on guys!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hang in there G-2 someone will be looking before long.


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah its kinda of early! Thanks


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Where at in Crenshaw county?I hunted there for a couple years it was pretty good.


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

SW of Highland Home in Honoraville.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure exactly where that is we hunted in luverne.Actually between luverne and rutledge.I will talk to my partner and PM you.


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

alskdvioqh3vm


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Membership still open, looking for a committe!:letsdrink


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

The membership may be filled, if interested better respond today!


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Two members still needed, tell your friends. Thanks:usaflag


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Does that have a spring and fall turkey season? What are the management rules? How many deer per season are allowed?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Four-wheelers OK? What are the antler restrictions?


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

We walk to the stands but you can use a 4wheeler if you kill a deer only, unless your working on the property. We kill mature and kull bucks only. If interested please call me 1-334-868-0095 leave a message


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

How is the turkey hunting there?


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

whats a kull buck and can you halve a personal plot ar can anybody hunt anywear


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Turkeys hunting is good, lots! They entire property is open to everyone in the club. No personal spots. First come issue, We usually set around the camp and discuss where everyone is going. We don't pressure the deer. Just bushhogged there this weekend and bout to lime a few spots and plant some summer plots. We'll be glad to show anyone around. Let your friends and family know. Need two members, dead line is May 31st.


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

We are still looking for two members to make a total five $1200 a piece. Hurry


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

still looking!


----------



## Ccook34 (Nov 26, 2007)

how far away from pensacola? camp house in good shape? guest policy? condition of roads? last years harvest? private land?...thankls


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Call for more info. 1-334-868-0095


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Somebody please join this guys club. He's been advertising it since Feb. Seriously, I think this proves that the combination of higher lease prices and higher gas prices is keeping Florida hunters closer to home now. Normally, I think the spot he's advertising would fill immediately. Sounds like a great place.


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Still open!


----------



## G2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Still open, one member needed! [email protected]


----------

